
Amazon Wants People to Pay for Podcasts - duck
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-07-07/amazon-wants-people-to-pay-for-podcasts
======
hoodoof
It's an obvious progression.

Make most podcast episodes free, for access to all episodes, pay a
subscription fee to the podcaster.

As Apple is dragged its feet in this area it is no surprise that Amazon is
doing the obvious.

It'll be good for the podcasting industry to bring a real mechanism in for
subscriber payment. Advertising is dead since everyone started using
adblockers.

The only problem I see here is that I hate Audible with the passion of a
thousand burning supernovas. Podcast subscriptions will be epically mismanaged
if handled by that crowd of bozos. Some of the worst user experiences ever are
to be had with Audible software and business processes.

